# Greg Oden to Miami



## Smithian

According to ESPN.

And this deserves its own thread, moderators. Your tyranny of one thread shall not stand for this topic.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Yup!


WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
RT @GoodmanESPN: Greg Oden will sign with Miami Heat, source told ESPN. Two-year with player option for second year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*



> Marc Stein ‏@ESPNSteinLine 21s
> In an interview with ESPN, Greg Oden just called Miami "the best place for me ... the best fit." More coming shortly


----------



## Smithian

On to business....










We have a 7 foot defensive center who isn't over 30!!!

My expectations for him are very low. I expects better than Joel Anthony on offense with above average back to the basket defense and solid rebounding. Nothing special but a huge boost for Miami.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*

This guy better get some playing time, Spo.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*

The Vet min too, Pat you gangster. 

Oden ironically makes our roster younger lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh

:laugh: Any of you all can post a new thread whenever you like in here. I just dont do it because I dont wanna fill the board with a ton of threads.

as for Oden..


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*

Greg Oden 7'0 285

Roy Hibbert 7'2 280

Roy Hibbert let me introduce you to Lebron's dad.


----------



## Wade County

**** yes. Expectations are low, but this is wht I wanted out of this offseason. Welcome back Greg, good luck!


----------



## doctordrizzay

Roy Hibbert let me introduce you to Lebron's dad.


----------



## DWade06

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*

Oden will definitely see time for us. Could be double double guy still Imo


----------



## Smithian

The Heat have had horrible centers. Think about it;























































It can only get better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*



doctordrizzay said:


> Greg Oden 7'0 285
> 
> Roy Hibbert 7'2 280
> 
> Roy Hibbert let me introduce you to Lebron's dad.


Lets just hope he can stay healthy 1st. 

He's probably lost weight as well to make it easier on the knees.


----------



## Marcus13

Fully expect to see him sitting in a suit long before and through playoff time 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Grantland Exclusive: Greg Oden on Why He Chose Miami*


> In 2006, back when I was one of his AAU teammates, Oden was the most sought-after high school big man since Lew Alcindor. But for some reason, as he prepared to return to the NBA next season and teams courted him, he kept changing his mind like someone who'd never been recruited before. I decided that instead of trying to figure out Oden's thought process, I’d just wait until he was ready to make an official decision.
> 
> That time is now. Greg Oden, the no. 1 pick in the 2007 NBA draft, will sign with the Miami Heat.
> 
> "Obviously the chance to play with the best player in the world and compete for a championship was a big selling point," Oden told me. "But more than that, what I really liked was how they thought I could really add something to their team. They’ve won back-to-back championships without me, so for them to pursue me as hard as they did meant a lot, especially given all that I’ve gone through."
> 
> According to Oden, "There’s a lot to be excited about in joining the NBA champions, getting to play with some great players, and living in Miami. But honestly, the thing I’m most excited about is just being able to play basketball again. It’s been a long and challenging road back, so just having the chance to play the game I love again has me more excited than anything else.”


More in the link but those are his quotes.


----------



## doctordrizzay

*Re: Heat Off-Season Discussion*



Wade2Bosh said:


> Lets just hope he can stay healthy 1st.
> 
> He's probably lost weight as well to make it easier on the knees.


Just having fun.

But yeah we need lean speedy players. I bet Spo will wait like 25 games before Oden see a minute.


----------



## Adam

I don't like that we probably can't retain him next year if he plays well, but he probably wasn't going to sign with us on any other terms.

Magloire was awesome Smithi, watch yo mouf. "MINE!"


----------



## UD40

Oh, it's on!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Mike Conley Sr. on why Oden chose the Heat


> Conley said the Heat will determine when he takes the court in a game, and Oden likes the fact the Heat has no plans to rush him. Conley said Oden will be cleared to play before training camp starts, but it will be coach Erik Spoelstra’s decision when he plays.
> 
> “It could be day 1, it could be game 10, it could be game 30,” Conley said. “The most important thing is the Heat doesn’t need to pressure him to be ready because of the level of team they have. Some teams can tell you but once the season starts, and the pressure hits, you never know. He felt comfortable with coach Spoelstra. Feeling that from the coach was important.
> 
> “Erik said all the right things. What Erik said about minutes is, ‘I don’t know today. That will be determined when it’s determined.’ All he said is whatever it will be, will be good.
> 
> “All is can say is he will be in training camp. Erik will determine when he plays. He will be cleared for contact before training camp.”
> 
> Conley said some owners and general managers say they will be patient with Oden “but feeling that from the coach made an impact. The roster of the Heat makes a lot of sense. It’s a team he can work his way into and they don’t need him from day one to win games. He can slowly integrate himself in and be ready for the playoffs.
> 
> “What he does may be monitored and minimized from day one. [When he plays] is going to be up to the progress that he is making throughout training camp and whatever the doctors and coaches feel he’s ready.”
> 
> Conley said San Antonio and Dallas also got strong consideration and it “was a tough decision.[But] obviously, who would not want to be on the Miami Heat right now? There is a level of excitement playing with the Heat.”
> 
> Conley said Oden feels “like a kid in a candy story when it comes to” going for a three-peat. “LeBron James has reached out to him via text,” Conley said. “He’s excited about the team chemisty.”
> 
> If healthy, Oden, 25, would give the Heat a skilled rebounder and defender who can be used in stretches to combat some of the league’s best centers, including Indiana’s Roy Hibbert, who created problems for the Heat in this past season’s Eastern Conference Finals.
> 
> Read more here: http://miamiherald.typepad.com/spor...eat-his-agent-explains-why.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## PoetLaureate

Just... stay... healthy


----------



## BlakeJesus

Fingers crossed he stays healthy and has an actual NBA career.


----------



## doctordrizzay




----------



## Jace

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

Knew this would happen while I was at work, just like Ray last year. Hopefully a good omen.

Just keep his ass healthy. Hopefully he knows his body a little better now and has grown into it. He's actually at 275 right now, which sounds perfect for him. Keep him lean, quick, and light on those knees. I feel shamefully excited for this, even though my expectations are low. I've wanted Oden since I first read about him in HS. He's been my favorite C prospect ever, which is why it's been hard to see him struggle with injuries. Never been so pumped for a player I'm just hoping for 15 mins a game from. Just seeing Miami Heat + Greg Oden is surreal.

McAdoo, Mourning...go to work on this dude.


----------



## Jace

I feel like we can retain him next season if everyone opts out and we get creative. Wade would have to take a wicked cut though. Highly unlikely.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

Smithian said:


> On to business....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a 7 foot defensive center who isn't over 30!!!
> 
> My expectations for him are very low. I expects better than Joel Anthony on offense with above average back to the basket defense and solid rebounding. Nothing special but a huge boost for Miami.


If oden is healthy, he will play much better than you think haha


----------



## Jace

> *Greg Oden's agent, Mike Conley Sr., said Heat were really impressed watching Oden do agility drills on Astroturf:*
> “I think the Heat were really impressed by watching him on the Astroturf,’’ Conley told FOX Sports Florida about a workout Oden had at the St. Vincent Sports Performance facility in Indianapolis that also was seen by some other teams. “He did a lot of agility drills. He did line drills and a shuttle drill and one where he was catching a medicine ball.’’


Also had read earlier this week that Alex Kennedy spoke to an executive at the workout who said Oden "moved very well" and had clearly been working really hard to get to where he is right now, and that he's "coming along nicely."

I don't care if he plays until February. Inject him like we injected the Birdman.


----------



## Jace

Haven't read any articles posted yet, so it may've been mentioned, but I read Chris Tomasson say the meeting at Chilis with Spo we had the picture of was huge in his decision. I had a feeling Spo would do a good job presenting a plan. He may be corny, but he's intense, passionate, and organized.











Yeaaaaaaaah baby


----------



## Jace

Back to Oden's playing time: I wouldn't expect Spo to play him much against many top-flight C's, at least not until he's really in a groove and in good conditioning. Should he make it to the playoffs, I wouldn't be surprised if very few of his minutes came against the Hibberts, Lopezes, and Noahs. I can hear it already: "That wouldn't be fair to Greg." :spo:

So I'm far from hoping for him to be any sort of big stopper this season, but hopefully we can still take advantage of his gifts for stretches against lesser talents.


----------



## Jace

Love that block on Bynum.

Greg's career high is 20 rebounds. Wanna guess against who? Yup. Eleven on the offensive end (I guess it's always been our weakness). That's what you get with a Beasley/Joel power duo. Four days before his last game.


----------



## Jace

Greg should be required to rock a headband, to complete the LeFather look













> “The cool thing about playing for the Heat is when you’re LeBron’s teammate and you screw up, nobody gets mad at you for missing a shot or turning the ball over — they get mad at LeBron for passing to you in the first place,” Oden joked.


:laugh:

Unless you're Chalmers, of course.


----------



## Jace

Reading ESPN's article now, saw this:



> He's not sure yet how soon he'll be ready to play in actual games, saying that he hopes to lose even more weight after slimming down to his current 275 pounds.


Had a feeling he'd be going even lower. He weighed 257 going into the draft, shortly before this:






Looks good, but you'd think you'd want a little more beef on him, so I'd imagine he's not looking to lose any more than 10 more lbs.


This part made me happy:



> New Orleans, sources said, was one team that offered at least twice what Miami was offering for next season. But Oden scoffed at concerns that he's needlessly thrusting himself back into the spotlight instead of launching his comeback with more of an under-the-radar franchise.
> 
> 
> "[The Heat] are in the spotlight, what can I say?" Oden said. "But for them to come after me with all the stuff I've been going through -- for them to think I can still be an important piece of their team -- I'm really excited about that. The scrutiny ... that's going to be there with any team I signed with. I just want to play."


Was reading a lot of people trying to make a big deal out of the "pressure" angle, but it never made sense to me. We're repeat champions without him, and one would naturally want to be on the best team possible, especially one that would greatly showcase his abilities. If he gets injured, it'll suck whether he's playing for us or the Guangdong Tigers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Not surprised he's gonna lose more weight. Easier on his knees and you know the Heat want him in optimum condition. Interested to hear what weight they want him at.


----------



## Jace

Exactly. I actually expected it before reading that. Would be odd for him to get to 275 at this point in his recovery and stick there. He's probably still a ways away from game shape, and I'd imagine that'd be close to 10 lbs away from this.



Just realized, the Heat-Bulls rivalry seems to perennially be fed lumber for its fire.



















PGs and Cs who faced each other in their last college games...National Championship games. We're 1-1.


----------



## Tom

I think he got hurt because he didn't take care of his body in the first place.


----------



## letsgoceltics

Man this is some bullshit.


----------



## Basel

I had no doubt he would choose Miami. A championship team that needs help at the center position. Why wouldn't Oden sign there? 

I don't like Miami but I like Oden. I hope he gets to finally stay healthy and play the entire season given what I'm assuming will be limited minutes.


----------



## letsgoceltics

Basel said:


> I had no doubt he would choose Miami. A championship team that needs help at the center position. Why wouldn't Oden sign there?
> 
> I don't like Miami but I like Oden. I hope he gets to finally stay healthy and play the entire season given what I'm assuming will be limited minutes.


Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh man. 

The league is dead.


----------



## Tom

It's good for the game if he does well...

and Indiana sucks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Good Article by *Kelly Dwyer on yahoo* about why he should be applauded for choosing Miami


> If Oden falls again, it will be a public crumble, and the Heat (as they’ve had to since 2010, whether they decided to go big or small) will have to scramble to fill his place. Oden wasn’t signed by the Heat because they wanted some gravy on top of the championship to rub in everyone’s faces (an awesome image, you’ll submit). No, they signed him because they need a center. They signed him because of Noah, Hibbert, Lopez, Chandler, Horford and Bynum. They signed him because Chris Bosh is still too small and Udonis Haslem’s odometer has racked up six digits. Oden is going to be counted on.
> 
> You get the feeling Oden wants this. And that, at only 25 years of age, he’s ready to take this on. Or, and this is a positive thing, at the very least Greg Oden thinks he’s ready to take this on.
> 
> There’s a reason he didn’t attempt his comeback away from the spotlight with the New Orleans Pelicans, and it’s not just because the Heat have made the Finals three straight years while Oden watched from afar. If you’re going to set yourself up for The Big Last Chance, risking all manner of things both professionally and privately along the way, the best and bravest move is to pick the team that counts the most.
> 
> Some, in the wake of this news, have been dismissive of Oden chasing down a championship ring. I’d ask them to look at what Greg Oden willingly just signed himself up for. The pressures of attempting to work through his injuries drove him to depression and drink by his own admission up in Portland, and that was mostly away from the klieg lights. This is entirely different, and when he suits up some 46 months removed from his last NBA game, this will be tough.
> 
> This isn’t a ring-grab. This is a chance to make it right. Greg Oden should be applauded for that.
> 
> See you in the fall, big man.


----------



## Jace

Read that on the John getting ready for work yesterday morning. Very good stuff. Much of it what I've thought, but great to see a major voice illustrate it so well.


----------



## doctordrizzay

How many roster spots left? two? 

If so I'd like to grab Ennis and Varnado for those last two spots


----------



## Porn Player

Really looking forward to him being back in the league.


----------



## Jace

Two open spots, but chances are a Joel trade opens up another.


----------



## Tom

Vernado SEEMS like he should be a decent player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> Center Greg Oden was in the Heat offices Tuesday finalizing his two-year, $2.1 million free-agent contract, a deal that includes a player option in the second season.
> 
> The Heat are expected to announce the signing Wednesday, giving the team 13 players under guaranteed contract.


Link


----------



## Jace

GREG OMEN


----------



## Jace

Just starting reading it, but *Couper Moorhead from HEAT.com wrote a piece on Oden* that's getting a lot of praise on Twitter. As I started reading it I just remembered he's from Portland and was extremely invested in Oden's pro career. Has some video breakdowns and everything.


Coup raves about him as a rebounder. I was looking at his reb %'s over his "two" seasons and comparing them to other players, and they're as elite as they get. For a Heat comparison, Bird was at his career average 17% last season, which is really solid. Greg grabbed 20 and 22% his two seasons. His rebounding alone would be something we could use immensely.


----------



## Jace

Found this paragraph on his defense very encouraging



> While you can easily draw the conclusion that Oden was brought in specifically for the Hibbert’s and Noah’s of the world, Oden’s greatest contribution against those players would come away from the ball rather than in defending post-ups. Oden clearly wouldn’t be asked to spend much time fronting the likes of Hibbert as most HEAT big men are at one point or another, eliminating the need for those precise secondary rotations coming from across the paint, but in theory Oden would also be able to consistently push Hibbert away from deep, deadly post looks while leaving the HEAT less vulnerable to weakside offensive rebounds.


Ultimately when he's on the floor it could leave us less vulnerable to the open 3s we give up via aggressive rotations. 

It's so funny to think even after 3 microfractures Oden could still be more mobile than the comparably large Cs we've had here since Shaq (Magloire, Big Z, Dalembert).


----------



## Adam

Jace said:


> Found this paragraph on his defense very encouraging
> 
> Ultimately when he's on the floor it could leave us less vulnerable to the open 3s we give up via aggressive rotations.
> 
> It's so funny to think even after 3 microfractures Oden could still be more mobile than the comparably large Cs we've had here since Shaq (Magloire, Big Z, Dalembert).


Dalembert?

Oden probably will be more mobile than Shaq was at the end of his Miami tenure.


----------



## Wade County

Haha I got confused by that also. 

Looking forward to seeing Greg play. When was his last surgery?


----------



## Jace

*Dampier, damn French names

Greg's last surgery was a microfracture in Feb 2012; in part why I'd like to see him implanted into the rotation around Feb of this season. Two years from his last surgery is about as much caution as you can ask for. Injecting him could be like injecting Birdman last Feb.


----------



## Jace

*Here's Zo* on his part in recruiting Greg and his excitement to work with him.

Zo was a decade older than Greg when we won in 06. Is it out of the question for Oden to give us a similar impact should he stay healthy? 

I thought Mourning was still pretty damn good in his role the next couple of seasons as well. I'd hoped he'd come back form that awful knee injury, even at 37 and beyond. Once you heard about a kneecap floating around like a wireless mouse on a mousepad, you kinda knew it was kaput. 

I remember pipedreaming about getting that kind of C when we got the Big 3 together. I think Oden's rebounding alone would be clearly superior. Noticed in one of the videos from the Coup article that Greg has a nice left hook like Zo did as well, then I remembered he played most of his college season entirely lefthanded with a broken right wrist.


Love that Zo's become Riley's Vader


----------



## Jace

HEAT.com has an interview with LeFather up.

Definitely seems like the kind of personality the Heat like to bring in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here it is


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Greg Oden along with his Dr, is holding a press conference to talk about where he is in terms of health (begins working out with the Heat on Monday)


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 10m
> Oden's doctor in Indianapolis says "he is in full training mode now."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 8m
> Oden will be "a basketball player" again come Monday, his doctor said.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 8m
> Oden rehab director says Oden will return to South Florida on Monday to begin work with Heat.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 7m
> Oden rehab director: "He is going to a place the really understands about winning and really understands about taking care of players."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 8m
> Oden: "It's been a while. ... It's been a long road."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 7m
> Greg Oden: "My biggest goal is to be playing basketball again.. . . It's still weird to say I'm a Miami Heat . . . To me it's not real yet."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 7m
> Oden confirms that he will start his work with Heat on Monday.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 6m
> Oden: "I got an old body."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 7m
> Oden: "After that surgery in 2012, my last surgery, my doctor said, 'Just be a regular person.' " Said NBA TV motivated him to get back.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 6m
> Oden said his role hasn't been defined, said Monday starts that process, "That's when it's really going to come in."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 6m
> Oden: "I'm going to play as hard as I can. I'm going to try to jump over people."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 5m
> Oden: "If somehow (my body) says no, it says no. I'm not even thinking about that."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 4m
> Oden: "Why would I not play with the champs? And as they told me, if LeBron decides to get another ring, I get one too."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 3m
> Oden said he moved from Indianapolis to Columbus, Ohio, when he was mistaken at a Pacers-Heat game for Roy Hibbert.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 1m
> Greg Oden, "I got to get back. I know it's going to be a long process." He is talking about playing in successful five-minute bursts.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 1m
> People Oden was rehabbing with wanted him to sign with Heat based on their plan for his continued rehab.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 57s
> Oden's therapist, "He's in full basketball mode. There's no more rehabilitation. We're beyond that point."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 20s
> Oden: "My body's just getting used to playing again."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 26s
> Greg Oden's therapist said Oden's "go date" all along was Aug. 1. Therapist said it was like he "opened the biggest gift he ever opened."
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat 4s
> Oden's expectation starting Monday, "I don't know exactly. I'm just ready to listen and work." Said he expects agility, jumping, court work.


----------



## Jace

Was giddy reading those tweets at work. Been hesitant to surmise on this, but the more info I glean the more it seems he's a tad farther along than many believe. The whole "I'm not 100% yet" thing that got people up in arms was a reference to basketball condition, not health.

I had a feeling during the decision process our training staff would be another factor that gives us an edge, as I referenced with Ray's praise of it.

This quote in particular had me feeling good:



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 6m
> Oden: "I'm going to play as hard as I can. I'm going to try to jump over people."


Was worried he might play too cautious and not make the impact he could. Sounds like he's not worried about re-injury, as aware as he is of its possibility.

Also the five minute bursts was another thing I wanted to hear. Send him out there for five minutes at a time to go all out, maybe even throwing it to him in the post from time to time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That 5 minute bursts worked great with Bird. It'd be great if Oden could give us that same type of impact later on in the season.

Lebron on Oden:


> Shandel Richardson ‏@ShandelRich 12m
> LeBron said Heat will be patient with Greg Oden: "He's going to be able to cruise right into it ...Whatever we get from him is extra."


----------



## doctordrizzay

Wow reading those tweets and it's alot more positive than I thought. 


Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds 6m
Oden: "I'm going to play as hard as I can. I'm going to try to jump over people."

I think this guy really wants to prove he isn't a bust. I mean we have an answer to hibbert now lol.


----------



## Adam

The only thing that bothers me is that if he plays well we will lose him to free agency. Maybe Pat can convince him to play out two more years on little contracts before we get his Bird rights and can pay him back. *wink* *wink* deal. I'll still fret about losing him if he turns out to be a steal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

If he does play well and opts out, then being able to re-sign him will all depend on how much of a paycut the big 3 would take, shall they all want to return.

Gonna be a stressful summer next year.


----------



## Jace

I plan on being in a 2-month coma.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Yeah, his opt out is at the same time as The Big 3's. I think there is a lot of good that can happen if Heat 3peats and Oden lives up to our expectations (ours, not the world's).


----------



## Jace

Is it weird that I've been periodically finding comfort in thinking about the fact that Greg Oden has been pouring sweat into Heat shirts at the AAA since Monday?

Good to know he's been past his rehab completely and is in full training mode. Not sure if I posted it here, but an *ESPN article* mentioned he played three 4-on-4 games in a row a couple weeks ago without issue. There's been much speculation he won't debut for a bit into the season, but considering preseason is 7 weeks away, I wouldn't be completely surprised if he got some burn in the exhibition games.


*It's now being reported* that there is no option year on Greg's deal. Purely a one-year deal. That 2nd year would only have been picked up had things not gone well, anyway.


----------



## BigWill33176

Jace said:


> Is it weird that I've been periodically finding comfort in thinking about the fact that Greg Oden has been pouring sweat into Heat shirts at the AAA since Monday?
> 
> Good to know he's been past his rehab completely and is in full training mode. Not sure if I posted it here, but an *ESPN article* mentioned he played three 4-on-4 games in a row a couple weeks ago without issue. There's been much speculation he won't debut for a bit into the season, but considering preseason is 7 weeks away, I wouldn't be completely surprised if he got some burn in the exhibition games.
> 
> 
> *It's now being reported* that there is no option year on Greg's deal. Purely a one-year deal. That 2nd year would only have been picked up had things not gone well, anyway.



Thats mildly good news in case Oden doesn't work out and we need to clear out as much room as possible next summer to re-sign the big Three.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> kingjames
> 
> Me and @daddyluv2250 aka My long lost brother aka G.O. G.O. Comeback #HeatNation #OffSeasonIsMySeason #OhioBoyz minus @n_coleworld


----------



## Wade County

I'm gonna be so stressed in the 2014 offseason man. Hating the thought of it already.


----------



## Jace

Yup. I'm going to hate the words "sources" and "rumor" etc. For some reason I've been getting a little more optimistic over the past couple of weeks. Not exactly sure why. I do believe LeBron enjoys being a part of this organization more than he did the Cavaliers, but that was a different LeBron back then.


----------



## doctordrizzay

Well Lebron left the Cavs to win multiple championships, he is doing that here. 

If Pat can convince him to leave cleveland, you better believe he can convince him to stay. 

I have a strong feeling pat will convince to keep the big 3...+1 for some reason. I think Pat will shock the industry once again.


----------



## Jace

I think it'll be very hard for LeBron to leave Dwyane, seeing the way he is. Who was LeBron's closest friend in Cleveland? Mo?


----------



## Adam

I also don't think it's unrelated that this groundswell coming from ESPN for LeBron to go back to Cleveland is coming from the same people who have poured dirt on Miami the last 3 seasons. To me, suggesting he go to Cleveland is also suggesting Miami won't win. Just another way of pouring on dirt.


----------



## Dee-Zy

Unless Cavs can somehow miraculously get to the Finals next year or at least the ECF. I don't see how Bron could ditch a dynasty potential team and organization to go back to Cleveland. He wants to win and CLE hasn't shown that they can.

Why would Bron leave to any other cities? It's like assuming that because a girl loses her virginity that she is going to sleep everywhere. Bron moved once. If anything, he has shown that he is quite loyal. He stayed in Cle forever before the move. Unless there is bad blood with the organization, I don't see Bron moving anywhere. The only potential place for me is Cleveland but he wants to win. I don't see him going there until they prove that they can win and even at that...

Bron is not Shaq or Wilt. He doesn't seem to have the same type of arrogance. Especially since 2011.

His arrogance seems to be more targeted at haters than blaming others for everything that doesn't go right.


----------



## Jace

> "I'm working every day. I'm doing what I can," Oden said before signing hundreds of autographs. "And when Rey and Jay say I can go full go, that's when it's time."
> 
> Haslem, before stepping in to sign his share of autographs, said Oden has offered a taste of the possibilities during the informal August and September workouts.
> 
> "Oh man, it feels good to have a big man with that skill level," the veteran power forward said."You can't really teach that. That's very rare, to have a guy at that size who can do the things that he does. Hopefully he can stay healthy.
> 
> "He's close, but we're going to bring him along slowly. There's no rush. It's a long season. We've got a lot of depth, so we'll let him take his time."


*more*


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wonder what skill level UD is talking about? Dont remember Oden doing anything particularly skillful.


----------



## R-Star

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder what skill level UD is talking about? Dont remember Oden doing anything particularly skillful.


Defensively he had a lot of tools and potential.

Offensively? I don't remember him being anything special at all.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder what skill level UD is talking about? Dont remember Oden doing anything particularly skillful.


Try being a top 5 shot blocker and offensive rebounder in the NBA. He had/has some basic post moves and good defensive instincts, but he was an elite shot blocker and offensive rebounder.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I should have been more specific. I understand the defensive skillset he brings, but I was thinking Udonis was talking more about what he does on the offensive end.


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> Defensively he had a lot of tools and potential.
> 
> Offensively? I don't remember him being anything special at all.


He wasn't a liability though. Even with him coming back from injuries, he was a solid 10-10 player, in this league that gives you a Hibbert extension. He had a few flashes of dominance when he did play though. You could tell that he was a different talent level than the other centers. Basically, if healthy, he'd be a better (non injured) Bynum.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> He wasn't a liability though. Even with him coming back from injuries, he was a solid 10-10 player, in this league that gives you a Hibbert extension. He had a few flashes of dominance when he did play though. You could tell that he was a different talent level than the other centers. Basically, if healthy, he'd be a better (non injured) Bynum.


He sure as hell hasn't ever shown any glimpse of being better than Bynum in his prime. 

You could argue Bynum and Howard when Bynum was in his last year in LA.


----------



## Wade County

It's all relative. When you're matched up with Joel Anthony every day in practice, Oden would look like Kareem out there :joel:


----------



## Hyperion

R-Star said:


> He sure as hell hasn't ever shown any glimpse of being better than Bynum in his prime.
> 
> You could argue Bynum and Howard when Bynum was in his last year in LA.


He did. He looked like he was going to be a beast. Defensively his ceiling was as high as Howard and offensively he could reasonably put up 25ppg. He had a limited offensive game, but it was a fundamentally sound back to the basket game. He was no stiff like Chandler on offense. His hustle alone would garner 10ppg once he got into a rhythm. Oden did put together a few impressive games. I recall a 25-15 monster game his "rookie" season. Had he been healthy, he would have been as good as a "prime" Bynum or better.


----------



## R-Star

Hyperion said:


> He did. He looked like he was going to be a beast. Defensively his ceiling was as high as Howard and offensively he could reasonably put up 25ppg. He had a limited offensive game, but it was a fundamentally sound back to the basket game. He was no stiff like Chandler on offense. His hustle alone would garner 10ppg once he got into a rhythm. Oden did put together a few impressive games. I recall a 25-15 monster game his "rookie" season. Had he been healthy, he would have been as good as a "prime" Bynum or better.


Sometimes you force me to disrespect your basketball opinion entirely.


----------



## Jace

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wonder what skill level UD is talking about? Dont remember Oden doing anything particularly skillful.


Wondered the same thing, ultimately figured it's his natural feel in the post. He never had advanced or polished moves, but he was very effective and you can see some natural ability there. Hoping he was also speaking defensively and tracking the ball for boards.


Wade County said:


> It's all relative. When you're matched up with Joel Anthony every day in practice, Oden would look like Kareem out there :joel:


And Wilt against Justin Hamilton.


----------



## Jace

For those who were following the saga, Oden told Le Batard his decision came down between us and Dallas. Seems all that last minute NO stuff was poppycock.


----------

